# New 1648 mv



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey everyone, or anyone. I just picked up an alumacraft 1648 mv. Can anyone offer me tips or advice on setting up seats and storage, etc?

I am assuming adding a Minn kota terrova and an anchor winch for river fishing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

any pic's of the boat ? tiller or console steer ? my boat is set up for steelhead fishing with the following gear, if your not talking about river steelhead fishing you'll have to modify your set up slightly, I like my boat with an open floor plan for moving around and no trip hazards. rod storage is a must, for seats, I would suggest you keep them portable, I made mine from old people's poop chair that I bought from the salvation army for $5, I modified them to mount a seat on, If I don't need it for the day I leave it behind, I've had good luck with my winch from wicked winch (55# of chain) your going to need oars, I use 9' Carlisle on my 17'mv and they work great. storage, that depends on your boats layout, mine was a retired duck boat and it had gun storage so I was able to use it for rain gear, tackle box's, life jackets , etc... I'm sure there's more, I'll add it when it comes to me


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

This was my 1652 that I recently sold. May give you some ideas.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

my 1648


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

My boat has no center seat, tiller steer, aluminum floor, otherwise bare. I was puzzled how I would securely mount a trolling motor and winch, and seat mounts since there is no access to underside of front platform or rear seat. I did a little research and found some guys use "threadserts" similar to a pop rivet.

Any tips for that? I will try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I just picked one up to. I added a fish Finder, nav lights, spot lights, a bilge pump, and a few other odds and ends. I left the seats for last because I wasn't sure what I was going to do either...


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

chevyguy1414 said:


> View attachment 77210
> 
> 
> I just picked one up to. I added a fish Finder, nav lights, spot lights, a bilge pump, and a few other odds and ends. I left the seats for last because I wasn't sure what I was going to do either...


Is that an Alumacraft Sierra? If so, that is the same boat that I bought last year. Not sure if the attachment will work, but this is how I mounted my rear seat, it is an aluminum track that mounts to the front of the bench seat and allows you to slide your seat along the bench. I also mounted a center seat, I bought a 2' x 2' diamond plated storage box from Tracy's riverboats in Newaygo. I mounted a swivel seat to the top ofthe box, this works great...


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is a picture of my storage box with the swivel seat mounted.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

chevyguy1414 said:


> View attachment 77210
> 
> 
> I just picked one up to. I added a fish Finder, nav lights, spot lights, a bilge pump, and a few other odds and ends. I left the seats for last because I wasn't sure what I was going to do either...



Yup, same boat I just bought, in fact same trailer also, lol! I am contemplating cutting into the rear seats and removing the foam to create more storage.

Other thoughts are building rod storage on sides, or just rack them to the ribs.
I am thinking of 3/4" pin seat bases mounted to rear seat and front platform.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Matt V said:


> Here is a picture of my storage box with the swivel seat mounted.



I will probably have to do the same thing for a 3rd, but mostly be fishing 2. Looking at racking my rods on the side like you did, or perhaps building compartments on the sides (someday?)


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Matt V said:


> Is that an Alumacraft Sierra? If so, that is the same boat that I bought last year. Not sure if the attachment will work, but this is how I mounted my rear seat, it is an aluminum track that mounts to the front of the bench seat and allows you to slide your seat along the bench. I also mounted a center seat, I bought a 2' x 2' diamond plated storage box from Tracy's riverboats in Newaygo. I mounted a swivel seat to the top ofthe box, this works great...



Yup it's the Sierra. I do like what you have done with the seats. I was trying to figure out what I was going to do


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

msfcarp said:


> Yup, same boat I just bought, in fact same trailer also, lol! I am contemplating cutting into the rear seats and removing the foam to create more storage.
> 
> Other thoughts are building rod storage on sides, or just rack them to the ribs.
> I am thinking of 3/4" pin seat bases mounted to rear seat and front platform.



Yeah I have been trying to figure out what to do for more storage myself.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I was looking at doing pin seat bases also in the rear and on the platform, but I just haven't gotten to it yet. If you do before me, let me know how well they work and how it turned out


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

chevyguy1414 said:


> View attachment 77211
> 
> View attachment 77212


What kind of LED lights did you use on the front? I am going to put a couple on my boat, my son wants to use it for bowfishing at night. I will be running them off of a couple of deep cycle batteries.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Matt V said:


> What kind of LED lights did you use on the front? I am going to put a couple on my boat, my son wants to use it for bowfishing at night. I will be running them off of a couple of deep cycle batteries.



The nav light or the two spotlights? Both are LED


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

That's the info for the spotlights. They are nice and bright!


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Figured I would bring this thread back to life. Got the boat in the water today


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I will post some pics soon, I have been pecking away on mine. I bought some seats and mounts, just have to get them on. Installed rod racks on both sides, mounted my elite 5, ran my motor.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Matt V said:


> Is that an Alumacraft Sierra? If so, that is the same boat that I bought last year. Not sure if the attachment will work, but this is how I mounted my rear seat, it is an aluminum track that mounts to the front of the bench seat and allows you to slide your seat along the bench. I also mounted a center seat, I bought a 2' x 2' diamond plated storage box from Tracy's riverboats in Newaygo. I mounted a swivel seat to the top ofthe box, this works great...


Matt, did your rear seat slide come with an aluminum channel for the top of the seat also? Does the seat stay locked in good with out it? I just bought a slide that looks the same as yours, haven't attached it yet but it looks like it might be difficult to slide the seat if both channels were screwed down?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Worked on the boat today.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Reloaded the pics for better quality.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

msfcarp said:


> Worked on the boat today.



Did you do through bolts and nuts on the front mount? Is the front seat pretty sturdy?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

chevyguy1414 said:


> Did you do through bolts and nuts on the front mount? Is the front seat pretty sturdy?



Ii is very solid, there is plywood sandwiched between the aluminum deck and the inside of the front compartment, through bolted through it all.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

What are you guys running for an engine? My 15hp doesn't seem to get the boat on plane with just two people in it


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a 40hp Mercury on mine.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I have got a 25 but I haven't had it on the water yet.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dang.. My 15 seems underpowered


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 20 HP merc 4 stroke on mine, My Father-in-Law has a 25 HP Merc 2 stroke on his. Speed is pretty close on the 2 boats, I think mine runs right around 23 mph and his runs 24 mph, but his is quicker on plane.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

msfcarp said:


> Reloaded the pics for better quality.
> View attachment 77779
> View attachment 77780
> View attachment 77781
> ...


What material are you using on the floor? Looks good. Is it like a sturdy non-slip rubber material? Light weight? Is it rigid enough to support walking around on or does is sink down between the ribs when you walk stand on it? I use plywood now and want to upgrade to something better/ and less weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I have the factory aluminum floor over the ribs, so no deflection there. The mats are anti-fatigue flooring, 3x3, rubber material. It is pretty heavy duty.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh ok thanks...I have exposed ribs. Sounds like that rubber mat alone wouldn't do the trick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Got the back deck lid made. Houses the fuel tank, battery, switches, and fuse panel. Also added some rod holders


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

chevyguy1414 said:


> View attachment 78631
> 
> 
> Got the back deck lid made. Houses the fuel tank, battery, switches, and fuse panel. Also added some rod holders



Technically, you may need to have a fire ext according to coast guard. I filled mine in also, makes a nice casting deck.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

msfcarp said:


> Technically, you may need to have a fire ext according to coast guard. I filled mine in also, makes a nice casting deck.



I have a little one up front. It just looks a lot better covered.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I do a bit of bowfishing on rivers. For bowfishing you'll want the troller on the tip of the bow of the boat for more control as you shoot. For leds look up 50w floods in a warm color (more yellow color). Keep the bow weight light. You won't want to nose dive with a couple of guys up front moving around. I'll be getting the unbreakable rear navigation light that bowfishingextreme.com sells. They are rather expensive but I've broken 2 others in the last 2 years:rant:. Looks like a fun boat!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't bowfish, but I will have an 80 lb I-pilot on mine next year. It's a great boat to fish out of.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

msfcarp said:


> Reloaded the pics for better quality.
> View attachment 77779
> View attachment 77780
> View attachment 77781
> ...



In the pic of the seat mount in the front, did you take the factory rivet out of there? Mine has a rivet right where the plate needs to go


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Nope, the rivet was somewhat countersunk, and the seat base was heavy enough it just pulled down flush. I did put RTV sealant under the plate.

I don't really care for my sliding seat set up in back, I think I will put the same pedestal system in back there also. I went too cheap on my seats though, I will have to upgrade those as well.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Right on. Yeah I was looking at doing pedestals on both side


----------

